
Quantifying SXSW aftermath - the peeps, the parties and the influencers - samratjp
http://demo.tracx.com/sxswinfographic/
======
bjamin32
I Love it!!!! Really well done.

------
benihana
Beautiful infographic, but I wish I could get more information on what it
means. Without knowing how buzz was measured and calculated, the stats on the
graph don't as mean much. I understand that it's basically an ad for tracx and
figuring out and increasing your buzz index is probably a service they offer,
but I still wish I could understand at least a little about where it comes
from.

